# Ulmo In His Waters



## John (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi
What Was Ulmo Doing During The Third Age and The War Of The Ring? Also Did He Assist In The Rise And Destruction Of The Island Of Numenor?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 3, 2021)

John said:


> Hi
> What Was Ulmo Doing During The Third Age and The War Of The Ring? Also Did He Assist In The Rise And Destruction Of The Island Of Numenor?



I'm unsure what, specifically, Ulmo might have done during the 3rd Age. He did assist in creating Númenor but not with it's destruction.


----------



## grendel (Oct 3, 2021)

Someone here (don't remember exactly who or where, sorry) posited that Ulmo had devised the trickle of water that Sam and Frodo found on their way from Cirith Ungol and along the Morgai. After all, "_For all seas, lakes, rivers, fountains and springs are in his government; so that the Elves say that the spirit of Ulmo runs in all the veins of the world._" I LOVE that idea.

Also, _somebody_ changed the wind and the tide so that Aragorn and the captured Corsair fleet sped up the Anduin in time to join in the Battle of the Pelennor Fields.

Yeah, Ulmo was involved during the Third Age.


----------

